# Western Sodak archery hunt



## tstrom (Apr 11, 2009)

Went out to western SD archery hunting on last sunday with my dad, and we saw the mulie i got with 3 other bucks right away on monday morning. Took three hours to get close enough to shoot and so we could see him. Ended up shooting him at 16 yards, ran 30 yards after the shot and fell over. Later on that day we found the goat laying all by himself so i snuck up on him through a crick bed and got 57 yards from him. stepped up a little on the side bank and he stood up shot and he ran 50 yards and tipped over. Hunted the rest of the week till friday and it was 50 mph winds or rain everyday so couldnt really shoot. Got close on some littler mulies but never shot. Then for saturday i had a rifle tag passed on a couple around 15 1/2 - 16 but never found one big enough to shoot. going back out this weekend to see if i can find one.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Wow that is an awsome Goat! Nice work!


----------

